# NFPA 13D tank protection in a garage



## TheCommish (Oct 13, 2022)

Can someone please point to a code section (if there is one) in NFPA 13D or the 2015 IRC that requires impact protection for water supply tank in a garage?

Photo shows the tanks, the garage door is to the left, the wall on the right the back wall of the garage


----------



## steveray (Oct 13, 2022)

I don't think the 2015 IRC really covers tanks.....So maybe you have to go to 13D....

Strike that...its there...No protection required...

P2904.5 Water supply. The water supply shall provide not
less than the required design flow rate for sprinklers in
accordance with Section P2904.4.2 at a pressure not less
than that used to comply with Section P2904.6.
P2904.5.1 Water supply from individual sources.
Where a dwelling unit water supply is from a tank system,
a private well system or a combination of these, the available
water supply shall be based on the minimum
pressure control setting for the pump.


----------



## Inspector Gift (Oct 13, 2022)

Thinking outside of the box...  Given that the tanks are an essential component of the system, a Building Official may create a policy using R104.1, to require the fire suppression system be protected from vehicle damage and other forces (i.e., seismic displacement).


----------



## IJHumberson (Nov 18, 2022)

If that's a supply for a 13D system, why two tanks?? A K=3.0 sprinkler only requires 8 gpm at 12'x12' spacing, so, for 2 sprinklers flowing at 10 minutes duration, that equates to 160 gallons - that looks like at least twice that much water.


----------



## TheCommish (Nov 18, 2022)

The home as designed has compartments the have 4) 16 GPM heads in them 16x4x10=640


----------

